# Lighted fan for competition electronic charger



## zrcman (Sep 6, 2010)

Anyone know where you can purchase the lighted fans for competition electronic charger?
Thanks


----------



## Adamoracer (Feb 22, 2010)

*LED Fan*

Hey ZRCMAN, 
I'm assuming some variation of the Turbo35? I modded mine years ago with a Blue LED fan from Newegg.com for like $5 or visit a local computer shop, it’s a standard rectangular fan, I believe it’s an 80mm, I don't own one anymore but to verify the fan size measure the distance between 2 of the screw mounts (not diagonally). You can ignore the sensor wire on the new fan if it has one (normally yellow in color) just solder in the black and red wires.


I used a fan like this one:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811998101


----------

